# Can anyone point me towards a piano style expression pedal?



## puremusic (Feb 19, 2018)

Can anyone point me towards a piano style expression/volume pedal? Preferably Roland keyboard compatible?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 20, 2018)

If you mean like a sustain pedal, it would be pointless, it would just be either 0 or 127. Just get a regular foot-controlled expression pedal, Roland makes a few good ones.


----------



## puremusic (Feb 20, 2018)

I like the piano pedal design and springy feedback, so if I can find one that outputs volume/expression controls rather than on/off that'd be great.


----------



## dathyr1 (Feb 20, 2018)

I looked at several different places online(amazon,etc). All piano style pedals that I saw are for Sustain only(on/off). I saw one regular Expression pedal that could be fitted with a spring back, but it is not in a piano style design. if there is one out there i didn't see it listed.


----------



## puremusic (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for looking!


----------

